# .357 Mag loads for Deer



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Honestly, I may have posted about this before, I can't remember but I apologize if I have. I'm finally going to take the plunge and deer hunt with the 357 this year. I'm not a big fan of lead bullets personally so I'd like to stay with a jacketed bullet. I know that I could kill a deer with pretty much any weight bullet with the right shot, but I'm leaning towards something at least 158 grains. I'm curious to know if anyone has any specific load information out there they've had great success with. The bullets I'm looking at loading are:

180 Nosler Partition
158/180 Hornady XTP
170 Speer GDSP

all will be loaded up in a new/unfired nickel-plated R-P case with a Fed 200 (small pistol mag) or a CCI 550 (also small pistol mag) over Hodgdon H110


I also thought about loading up some of the Barnes XPB 140 grain all copper bullets but haven't heard much good about them....and they are pricey...anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I load 180 XTPs or Nosler Prtitions over max charges of H110 and Win/CCI magnum primers. Shot placement is critical for the .357, do your job and it is plenty for deer.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Question for you experienced 357 mag hunters :

What is the longest effiective range ? I'm running a Ruger Blackhawk w/6" barrel.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I think that is really a function of how well you can shoot a good group. I think the .357 has 100 yard potential if you can group it good at that distance.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

jmoser said:


> I load 180 XTPs or Nosler Prtitions over max charges of H110 and Win/CCI magnum primers. Shot placement is critical for the .357, do your job and it is plenty for deer.


Thanks, have you been pretty satisfied with how the XTPs and Partitions perform? How have they grouped for you and at what ranges? I'm looking at loading up some Partitions over 13.5 grains of H110 and seeing how they group. I also meant to ask before...how heavy do you crimp your magnum loads? I haven't loaded many loads over max charges of H110 but I thought I read a heavy crimp is desired for the best accuracy and most consistent performance.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jmoser said:


> I load 180 XTPs or Nosler Prtitions over max charges of H110 and Win/CCI magnum primers. Shot placement is critical for the .357, do your job and it is plenty for deer.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

ajmorell said:


> I think that is really a function of how well you can shoot a good group. I think the .357 has 100 yard potential if you can group it good at that distance.


Depends. With a postol, 50yrds max. With a lever action, 100yrds.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Treat it like a bow. 50 yards max broadside. 180grns is the best but do not go below 158. Stay with a well constructed bullet.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

My standard deer load out of my 686 6" is 16.5 gr WW 296 and 158 gr Hornady XTP... It'll drop a deer in it's tracks under 50 yds if you can put it where it needs to go... 

I wouldn't be afraid to use a flat nosed semi-wadcutter lead either...


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

ajmorell said:


> Thanks, have you been pretty satisfied with how the XTPs and Partitions perform? How have they grouped for you and at what ranges? I'm looking at loading up some Partitions over 13.5 grains of H110 and seeing how they group. I also meant to ask before...how heavy do you crimp your magnum loads? I haven't loaded many loads over max charges of H110 but I thought I read a heavy crimp is desired for the best accuracy and most consistent performance.


I use the lee factory crimp die. I measure the OD of the crimp groove, subtract .005", and set the crimp die on an empty sized case to that dia. Overcrimping will just deform the bullet core - good firm crimp is plenty and the XTPs group very nice at 50M with my 6.5" Blackhawk and iron sights.

Noslers are a great bullet but very $$$ vs. the XTP.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

jmoser said:


> I use the lee factory crimp die. I measure the OD of the crimp groove, subtract .005", and set the crimp die on an empty sized case to that dia. Overcrimping will just deform the bullet core - good firm crimp is plenty and the XTPs group very nice at 50M with my 6.5" Blackhawk and iron sights.
> 
> Noslers are a great bullet but very $$$ vs. the XTP.


Thanks. Yeah, the XTPs are much more cost effective but I haven't been able to find them. Midway at least has the Noslers in stock (last I checked anyways).


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Federal, CorBon, Remington, Winchester all make decent ammo in 158-200 grain loads. If you reload, look at Beartooth Bullets. They've got some very nice stuff. The Beartooth 185 grain used to shoot very well out of both my Dan Wesson and my Marlin. 

At the range, off sandbags, with the scoped barrel, I'm very comfortable at 75 yards or so, but off shooting sticks with the adrenaline pumping, I'd keep the range closer. YMMV.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

180 grain. 200 if available.

35-50 Yards.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Ruger GP100 with a 6" barrel. I don't reload, is there a round that you would recommend? Are you guys shooting scopes or open sights? Buy the way, if I was going to hunt with my 357 it won't be this year. I would have to put a lot more range time in.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> I have a Ruger GP100 with a 6" barrel. I don't reload, is there a round that you would recommend? Are you guys shooting scopes or open sights? Buy the way, if I was going to hunt with my 357 it won't be this year. I would have to put a lot more range time in.


Exact same gun I have. Someone a couple posts ago mentioned some good rounds for hunting. I'm planning on putting a fixed 2x scope on here shortly. I have a lot of range time in with open sights but expect to put a lot more rounds through it before season.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> I have a Ruger GP100 with a 6" barrel. I don't reload, is there a round that you would recommend? Are you guys shooting scopes or open sights? Buy the way, if I was going to hunt with my 357 it won't be this year. I would have to put a lot more range time in.


Factory ammo I would choose Hornady 180 XTP or the Federal Hard Cast Lead 180 LBT bullet. Make sure to sight in and practice with the exact round you will hunt with - point of impact can change a LOT with different bulelt weights.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

jmoser said:


> Factory ammo I would choose Hornady 180 XTP or the Federal Hard Cast Lead 180 LBT bullet. Make sure to sight in and practice with the exact round you will hunt with - point of impact can change a LOT with different bulelt weights.


I don't think there is a 180 grain XTP available except to load yourself:
https://www.hornady.com/shop/?ps_se...&category_id=60c538f7b741f0a880b7fb27021cd85e


If I were going to buy bullets specifically for hunting I would look at the 180 Nosler Partition from Winchester Supreme

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

ajmorell said:


> I think that is really a function of how well you can shoot a good group. I think the .357 has 100 yard potential if you can group it good at that distance.


No way, no how. Not even close to enough energy to do the job with a pistol. The absolute max with a common 6" or 8" revolver should be 50 yards, with 35 yards really being about the cutoff for most of us. I have a buddy that shot a doe broadside at about 35 yards with his smith 686 6", handloads using nosler partition 180 gr. (loaded hot). Knocked her to the ground with the shot. She stood up and he pumped another one into her and she took off. He is a very good shot with a pistol, much better than me, and with that gun and those rounds shot honest 3" groups at 50 yards. He and I put hundreds of rounds down the pipes getting ready for that year, so I trust the gun, load, and his ability. We never did find that deer.

As far as the OP goes. In both my GP100 6" stainless, and my buddy's S&W 686 6", the 180 grn. Nosler partitions shot better than we could get the Hornadys to shoot, both in factory and handloads.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

3fingervic said:


> I have a Ruger GP100 with a 6" barrel. I don't reload, is there a round that you would recommend? Are you guys shooting scopes or open sights? Buy the way, if I was going to hunt with my 357 it won't be this year. I would have to put a lot more range time in.


In my GP100 6", I tried a number of factory and handloads, and the best shooting of the bunch was always the 180 grn. Nosler Partitions in both handloads and factory ammo. Just something about that slug that works well with that gun. You really need to try a few though as every gun is different. I will say that my buddy's 686 6" also liked the Noslers better as well though.

One thing I would do to really improve the accuracy is to get a set of Wollff springs. I went with the 11 lb. hammer spring and the 10 lb. trigger return spring. If you go too light on the Hammer you'll start getting light primer hits, and if you go too light on the trigger return it won't always reset the trigger properly. It's pretty easy to tear the GP apart and get to the springs. While you have it apart it is also easy to use a dremel with a polishing wheel or a grinder w/polishing heel to smooth mating surfaces of the trigger and hammer up. Unreal what a difference all that makes in the trigger. My GP had by far the best trigger of any other GP I had handled, and it was as good or better than my buddy's 686 that had a professional trigger job.


----------

